# Marzocchi Roco TST R vs. Fox DHX 5.0



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

I need to decide between one of these lovely rear shocks for a transition dirtbag. Please argue this amongst yourselves using appropriate online etiquette. That is all.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

the roco doesnt have pro-pedal sooooooooooo.........:skep:


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

I could do without it. I never was big on pedaling anyway hahaha.... but other then that. Plushness, adjustability, etc?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Its a nice plush shock but the ajust nobs are a bit small. The DHX is easier to ajust


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

Is the tst kinda like pro pedal or no?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

ProPedal = low speed compression damping. The Roco TST has a 5 position switch that adjusts the LSC from very light, to nearly locked out. So, yes, it does have pro pedal of sorts.

Things I like about the Roco: 

User rebuildable

Simple

Suposedly very plush
DHX thoughts:

Adjustable

Push, though they're planning on working on Rocos too

Adjustable 

The boost valve, while it seems like a good idea, can cut off oil flow in certain situations, leading to a harsh shock. I havn't heard this complaint out of Push'd DHX users, so perhaps they can remedy this.

I'm thinking about a Bottle Rocket, and if I were indeed to get one, it'd be with a Roco TST. Well, I'd like a CCDB, but $650 for a shock? No thanks. :eekster:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Its a nice plush shock but the ajust nobs are a bit small. The DHX is easier to ajust


I think you're suffering from Rocomodelconfusionititis.  We're talking about the TST, not the RC/ WC.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool i didnt know that:thumbsup:



Hardtails Are Better said:


> ProPedal = low speed compression damping. The Roco TST has a 5 position switch that adjusts the LSC from very light, to nearly locked out. So, yes, it does have pro pedal of sorts.
> 
> Things I like about the Roco:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fassberg (Aug 14, 2006)

I got my dirtbag with a roco tst last week. Have only been abel to run it once, but loved it.. and the pro pedal function (tst) works realy well...


----------



## svencz (Mar 19, 2007)

I have just ordered a Dirtbag with Roco TST R a couple of minutes ago. I can't wait riding it .. I spend a few days reading the reviews of the TST R and they were very positive, so I decided to go with it ..


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I got a 07 Dirtbag with a TST-R. Its great, night and day coming from the 05 Dirtbag with the Romic. Quick and simple adjustments make the bike feel completely different.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> the roco doesnt have pro-pedal sooooooooooo.........:skep:


into the corner:nono: :nono: :nono:

it has pro pedal


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

words from Alloy....one of the best riders in our area......

paraphase.......Roco TST is the shait....pro pedal works awesome and is a smoother shock and wat more plusher then the DHX 5.0


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a smoother shocker


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


edited


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> words from Alloy....one of the best riders in our area......
> 
> paraphase.......Roco TST is the shait....pro pedal works awesome and is a smoother shock and wat more plusher then the DHX 5.0


What's he running it on?


----------



## firevsh2o (Jan 31, 2004)

I have my Dirtbag with TST R here too but I haven't any ride time on it since the snow came back when my bike was built. The weather is against me!

The Shock feels very plush from the short rides I did with it. Way better than the 5th on my AS-X. They are night and day in the plushnes department. 

The only thing that may speak against the Roco is weight. My bike dealer said that the DHX is 200-300g heavier, but I don't know if that is really true and I am to lazy to weight the Roco by my self.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

fox as far as im concerened are over rated.

i am selling my dhx to buy a rocco,for 2 very good reasons.

1,dhx is nice but in all honestly to complicated,and further more its been back under warranty as the top cap had a crack in it.

2,the rocco has 2 adjustments rebound and tst,so less to go wrong.

i also think it will suit my 66 up front to.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Yum! The grey marzocchi coil matches my frame perfectly and the red bits are pretty darn close to the lettering on my frame. If that's not a good enough reason to prove the Roco is better I don't what is.


















On the down side....the TST and rebound knobs are almost impossible to reach.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

dandurston said:


> Yum! The grey marzocchi coil matches my frame perfectly and the red bits are pretty darn close to the lettering on my frame. If that's not a good enough reason to prove the Roco is better I don't what is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would be good enough reason for me,:thumbsup:


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

i have the roco wc and it is the nicest shock ive ever had, its so plush and not only smooths out the braking bumps, but it also takes big hits like they were nothing, i havent had any experience with fox, but i have with romic and 5th, this is by far the best, 
ps the knobs arent that hard to reach


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

just got my roco world cup today...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

skankinpickle said:


> What's he running it on?


an FSR suspension Norco


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FYI.....the Roco feels like an 888 but for the rear end


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

freerider06 said:


> just got my roco world cup today...


that's the one I'm interested in finding out more about, only thing is there's no 7.5x2.0 for it.


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's my vote.....
Mines a WC though.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Coley said:


> the knobs arent that hard to reach


Well it all depends on your frame design and how it positions the shock. For me, the adjustments are really tough to reach because they're all on the bottom and tucked between frame bars so unlike my last shock (Float RP3) where I could flick the RP3 lever without stopping, with the Roco I need to stop, get off the bike and fiddle around. This isn't a knock against the Roco because it's impossible to position the knobs so they work for everyone...I'm just saying in my case it's a little annoying.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

So how do the WC's and TST's differ in performance?

What is the rebuild procedure like?


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

My understanding is that if you take a TST and turn the TST off then it'll be exactly like a WC except you don't have the high speed compression adjustment. The way I think of it is that when you order a Roco and you get to decide between having adjustable low speed compression (TST) or high speed compression (WC). IMO, the TST is more valuable but I don't race DH either.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

dandurston said:


> My understanding is that if you take a TST and turn the TST off then it'll be exactly like a WC except you don't have the high speed compression adjustment. The way I think of it is that when you order a Roco and you get to decide between having adjustable low speed compression (TST) or high speed compression (WC). IMO, the TST is more valuable but I don't race DH either.


I am lucky enough to have both- a rocco RC (same as WC) on my FR bike, and a Roco TST-R on my trail bike.

What you said is pretty much true- the plushest TST setting feels close to the RC. I say close, because the full range of the compression adjuster on the RC feels like the difference between the plushest two clicks on the TST-R. The rebound on my RC feels better than on the TST too, but I suspect the TST will feel better after an oil change.

The extra tunability of the RC is great if you do a lot true FR downhill. The TST- well it feels nearly as good, not quite as tunable-to-perfection, but you get those other 3 clicks of TST which will make any suspension design climb well.

I wonder if you can remove the "clicks" on the TST- (it's just a spring an ball on their TST forks)- this would give you a lever that swings 180d. from full plush to lock-out. That would give you a little more ability to fine-tune for DH perfection. I will look into this!

Both shocks are lusciously good. MMMMMmmmhh. I would pick either over a DHX, but then for my bikes and tuning preferences, it's an easy choice.

*Hey Dandurston and weird terry-*
you guys know that you can rotate the rebound end of the shock so that the adjuster faces the opposite direction. This might work better for you guys (so you could access the piggyback on the dirtbag, and the rebound adjuster would face up on the rocky)


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Any rebuild pics?


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> words from Alloy....one of the best riders in our area......
> 
> paraphase.......Roco TST is the shait....pro pedal works awesome and is a smoother shock and wat more plusher then the DHX 5.0


That what happens when you put my post in an English to Shivermetimbers translater.

I'll sum up what I said. I think the TST is a step up from the DHX. Not a big one, but it does work slightly better. It sticks to the ground, and makes sliding over rough terrain a little more predictable.

It doesn't have Propedal. It has a switch that you can turn 180 degrees that increases compression dampening. This will make it pedal much better, but you lose more small bump sensitivity than you would with propedal.

I'm still deciding if the Roco is better than a DHX for racing. For basically anything else it beats it hands down.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

FM said:


> I am lucky enough to have both- a rocco RC (same as WC) on my FR bike, and a Roco TST-R on my trail bike.
> 
> What you said is pretty much true- the plushest TST setting feels close to the RC. I say close, because the full range of the compression adjuster on the RC feels like the difference between the plushest two clicks on the TST-R. The rebound on my RC feels better than on the TST too, but I suspect the TST will feel better after an oil change.
> 
> ...


Post up if you figure anything out about removing the detents from the TST knob. That would be really nice if you could, though the knob might not stay in place as well. Anyway, I'd like to hear what you find out.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

dan, your switch is freakin badass man... love it


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Post up if you figure anything out about removing the detents from the TST knob. That would be really nice if you could, though the knob might not stay in place as well. Anyway, I'd like to hear what you find out.


Just checked this out, it can be done no problem! The TST lever has a round base, which fits into a round opening. The opening in the shock body has five dimples in it which create the clicks; the back of the lever's base has one dimple and a small ball bearing.

I removed the bearing- now like my fork, the TST lever is 180d. from full-plush to lock-out, or anywhere in between.


----------



## Fassberg (Aug 14, 2006)

Yepp, som rebuild pics would be realy nice to see


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

FM said:


> *Hey Dandurston and weird terry-*
> you guys know that you can rotate the rebound end of the shock so that the adjuster faces the opposite direction. This might work better for you guys...the rebound adjuster would face up on the rocky)


I can't believe I didn't think of this....I'll get that rebound adjuster facing up ASAP. Thanks :thumbsup:



FM said:


> Just checked this out, it can be done no problem! The TST lever has a round base, which fits into a round opening. The opening in the shock body has five dimples in it which create the clicks; the back of the lever's base has one dimple and a small ball bearing.I removed the bearing- now like my fork, the TST lever is 180d. from full-plush to lock-out, or anywhere in between.


Hmm...sounds cool but a little scary to do. Essentially you removed the bearing that clicks into the dimples right? Are there hard stops for the TST lever at both ends of your 180d still? I haven't actually ridden my Roco yet (still waiting for my new rotors to show up) but from playing with the TST adjustment briefly, mine didn't really seem to be 'clicking' in the dimples but rather it seems more of a continous adjustment..unlike say the RP3 on a fox float which has very clear positions. Perhaps I just wasn't paying close enough attention or maybe it just needs to get broken in. I can understand how removing the bearing would prevent it from 'clicking' in to the 'dimples' but I don't understand why that would also increase the degrees of rotation from about 120d to 180d....aren't there hard stops at 120d stock? And if not, can't you just turn it to 180d without removing the bearing? I guess I need to stop talking and go play with my shock a bit more.

Anyways, post up some pics on how you removed the bearing please  Is there actually settings beyond the normal 5 postions that you'd actually want to use? I.e. is lockout actually better than the 1 position? and does it get noticably more plush on the other end? I guess I just wanna know if there's good stuff that I'm missing out on or not.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

tkblazer said:


> dan, your switch is freakin badass man... love it


Thanks  Too bad my wife doesn't feel the same way. I built this bike from the frame up so it has all my favourite goodies on it like the Hadley hubs.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

dandurston said:


> I can understand how removing the bearing would prevent it from 'clicking' in to the 'dimples' but I don't understand why that would also increase the degrees of rotation from about 120d to 180d....aren't there hard stops at 120d stock? Is there actually settings beyond the normal 5 postions that you'd actually want to use?


Yes, the internal guts of the TST prevent the lever from swinging beyond 180d. so no worries there!

On my TST, I noticed the clicks became less defined after a some use....and I think that somewhere between the two plushest clicks is where I want it for DH use.

I'm going to try it for a few rides and see if I prefer it or not. It's a 10-second job to remove or re-install.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

FM said:


> I'm going to try it for a few rides and see if I prefer it or not. It's a 10-second job to remove or re-install.


Cool...keep us posted on how you like it. Also, care to do a little step by step how-to for this '10 second job'?


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

I've ridden both extensively. The Roco TST blows the stock DHX coil out of the water. Much more plush, and doesn't spike towards the end of it's stroke. I've run both shocks on an 07 Turner RFX, so these are the 2.25 stroke versions. 

The TST adjustment has a huge range in such a short half turn of the lever, whereas the on the DHX, the propedal knob made very little difference from one end of the adjustment to the other. The Roco just has a deeper feel, and keeps the rear end glued to the ground better.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

ROCO TST vs the Push DHX?


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> ROCO TST vs the Push DHX?


Push ROCO TST vs. Push DHX. 

I know the PUsH mods aren't out yet for the roco.

I don't think I will even bother on my Roco RC, it's perfection already, on the highline.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

El Chingon said:


> I've ridden both extensively. The Roco TST blows the stock DHX coil out of the water. Much more plush, and doesn't spike towards the end of it's stroke. I've run both shocks on an 07 Turner RFX, so these are the 2.25 stroke versions.
> 
> The TST adjustment has a huge range in such a short half turn of the lever, whereas the on the DHX, the propedal knob made very little difference from one end of the adjustment to the other. The Roco just has a deeper feel, and keeps the rear end glued to the ground better.


I agree with every word of this. There is nothing the Fox does that the TST R does not do better. Much better even. I am selling all my DHX's. The Roco rocks. :band:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

FM said:


> Just checked this out, it can be done no problem! The TST lever has a round base, which fits into a round opening. The opening in the shock body has five dimples in it which create the clicks; the back of the lever's base has one dimple and a small ball bearing.
> 
> I removed the bearing- now like my fork, the TST lever is 180d. from full-plush to lock-out, or anywhere in between.


Very nice. Is there enough resistance that the lever will stay put while riding, or does it move around a bit?


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry JC, I totally missed your respsone. The Push'd DHX is one step above the Roco TST in terms of descdending. The Roco has some limitations when it comes to really rocky techy sections. The Push just keeps the tire glued, whereas the Roco gets a bit overwhelmed, and starts to skip a bit. On the big hits, I'd say they are pretty even, and pedaling, I'd give the edge to the Push. Just wait for the Push'd Roco to be released!


----------

